

How do I get my viral facebook artwork to not get in trouble with facebook? - Shana

I made a fake profile on facebook called Art Dova with the login and password revealed.<p>It's based on the idea of an asyconous anonous collective, as well as the idea of there is a sense of person on the internet.<p>I'm getting positive reactions.  And people who see the profile, for the most part, are making changes, or doing things, without me making them.  it's a bit strange, as an art student.<p>However, it may be going viral.  I'd like it to go super viral.  Facebook, however, doesn't, because then I am spam.<p>In reality, I'm probably closer to www.0100101110101101.org<p>How do I convince everyone of this?  Without blowing up the internet too much?   I'm really stressing out over this...
======
Shana
Really begging for a well thought out response. My artwork actually terrifies
me a little, and make me proud, because of that slight sense of loss of
control. At the same time, I'm not mean, nor spam.

------
movix
Sounds fascinating - can't find you though

~~~
Shana
<http://www.facebook.com/profileart>

The login is dovafacebook@gmail.com

the password is psswrd

Very Uncreative, I know, considering my department's name is DOVA, the
department of visual art.

I'm not sure what is going on. I took the liberty of contacting some people
last night in a panic, including the EFF and a friendly acquaintance who
formerly did systems work and now does Patent Law in New York, among other
things. As well as someone here to see if we can port parts of this. People
are still making changes though. I have no idea what is going on. I'm gonna
have to talk to my adviser too. Not fun, because I can't say I am in full
control of this Facebook profile. The only similar case was WikipediaArt, and
that was deleted by Wikipedia among a storm of controversy over the meaning of
art on the internet and place on the internet.

